# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Lever, nieren en blaas >  Leverwaarden

## Antonetta

Hallo.

Iemand heeft mij gezegd dat het controleren van de leverwaarden in het bloed een momentopname is.
Dat het dus niet wil zeggen dat als de bloeduitslagen goed zijn dit ook zo was op het moment van pijn en niet lekker in de vel zitten. Klopt dit? 

GR.

----------


## Luuss0404

Hallo Antonetta,

Ik kan je hier helaas geen antwoord op geven, maar heb wel de volgende informatie gevonden, misschien dat dat duidelijkheid schept?;

* De mate van de verhoging en de verhouding tussen de verschillende leverfuncties geven een aanwijzing in de richting van de soort leveraandoening. Om een definitieve diagnose te stellen is aanvullend onderzoek vaak noodzakelijk. In de meeste gevallen zal dit een echo van de lever zijn. De arts kan ook besluiten om een scan of een leverpunctie te doen. _(Bron; mlds.nl)_
* Bloedonderzoek kan in een traject van diagnosestelling antwoord geven op een aantal vragen: Zijn er aanwijzingen voor een leverprobleem en/of galwegprobleem? Zij er aanwijzingen voor functieverlies van de lever? Aan welke ziekte van de lever en/of galweg moet worden gedacht?
Het is belangrijk om te weten dat uitslagen van bloedonderzoeken altijd in samenhang met andere gegevens worden bekeken en gewaardeerd.
De normaalwaarde van bloedonderzoek kan per laboratorium verschillen.
Bij vrouwen liggen de waarden in het algemeen iets lager. _(Bron; leverpatientenvereniging.nl)_
* Vraag: hoe lang kun je na het drinken van alcohol,nog aan de stoffen cdt,ggt,mcv,asat,alat,sgpt de werking van alcohol zien aan de lever activiteit.. Dus hoelang terug kun je zien dat er alcohol is gedronken,en hoeveel?
Antwoord: Er bestaan een aantal laboratoriumtesten waarmee men door middel van bloedonderzoek langdurig alcoholgebruik kan aantonen. Deze testen geven informatie over de lever. Dit kan informatie zijn over leverschade (veroorzaakt door een ziekte of langdurig alcoholgebruik) of afwijking in de samenstelling van enzymen die door de lever worden afgegeven. De enzymsamenstelling verandert als men over een langere periode meer dan de verantwoorde hoeveelheid alcohol heeft gedronken. Soortgelijke testen worden vaak in opdracht van het CBR afgenomen als men is aangehouden voor rijden onder invloed. Men neemt een combinatie van verschillende testen om ziekte uit te sluiten en langdurig alcoholgebruik vast te stellen. Ze kunnen niet zien wanneer iemand voor het laatst gedronken heeft en hoeveel dat is geweest. Wat men hiermee ook niet kan aantonen is of de persoon een dagelijkse hoeveelheid alcohol nodig heeft om optimaal te kunnen functioneren. Hiervoor worden dan ook bijvoorbeeld door het CBR altijd psychologische testen afgenomen. Na een alcoholvrije periode van 2 a 3 maanden maakt men een goede kans op een gunstige uitslag. Dit betekent dat men in deze periode ook in de weekenden niet zou moeten drinken omdat dit wel invloed heeft op de testen. _(Bron; alcoholinfo.nl)_

Volgens mij kunnen de waarden wel verschillen afhankelijk van hoeveel alcohol of andere stoffen er genuttigd zijn die van invloed zijn op de lever, het hebben (gehad) van een infectie, pijn en stress, maar als je een duidelijk antwoord wil hebben dan denk ik toch dat je dat het beste aan je huisarts of Gastro-Enteroloog (Maag-Darm-Lever-Arts) kan voorleggen!

Hopelijk heb je niks ernstigs... Heel veel sucees!

Lieve groet, Luuss

----------


## Antonetta

Hallo Luuss

Nee hoor er is niets ernstigs met mij aan de hand. 
Ik heb na een gallekkage last van pijnaanvallen overgehouden.
Mijn bloedwaardes zijn goed, nu zei iemand die medische onderbouwd is dat de bloedcontroles een momentopname zijn. Dus dat de waardes op een moment van pijn en vlak erna wel afwijkend kunnen zijn. Ik vroeg mij af of dit waar is. 

GR Antonetta.

----------


## Luuss0404

Hallo Antonetta,

Nou gelukkig maar dat er niet iets heel ergs aan de hand is, alhoewel pijnaanvallen ook erg vervelend/lastig kunnen zijn!
Ik denk dat een bloedcontrole inderdaad een momentopname is zoals een medisch onderbouwd iemand ook tegen jou zei, want ik had vorig jaar juni bloedarmoede en dat heeft zich inmiddels weer herstelt en zoals bv een bloedprik om te kijken naar de hoeveelheid alcohol/suiker in iemands lichaam/bloed dat hangt ook af van de hoeveelheid die geconsumeerd is en welke tijd er verstreken is...
Maar als je het zeker wil weten dan denk ik dat je dat het beste aan een dokter kan vragen of aan degene die bloedprikt.

Lieve groet, Luuss

----------

